# FET with a child already??????



## Reaching for a star (Aug 28, 2010)

Hi ladies, anyone have a child/children from a previous cycle and now going through a FET X


----------



## beckalouise (Aug 29, 2010)

Me   . I tend to hang round on the TTC another miracle board as feel very blessed to have my DS and lots of ladies on the FET board don't have lo's yet. 

Are you cycling now? x


----------



## Reaching for a star (Aug 28, 2010)

Ah didnt realise there was one of those boards hun! Thanks. I've not been on here for a long time.

Yes Started on Tuesday!  just wondered how others were finding it I seem to be feeling really tired and switching moods very easily over the slightest thing! :-/ don't remember being like this previous 3 times I've had meds! Struggling a little with the twins ATM  xx


----------



## beckalouise (Aug 29, 2010)

How old are the twins? My DS is 2 in a few weeks   Got some quite bad hot flushes with the DRing (prostap) but feel fine on HRT which started last week. Hopefully you will settle into it soon  

Maybe see you on the other board then it's towards the bottom of the forum page x


----------



## Reaching for a star (Aug 28, 2010)

They have just turned 2! 

I'm taking buserilin. Just strange coz I don't remember being this tired. Or maybe it's coz I have the twins aswell! Lol

Yeah ill take a look thanks xx


----------



## CatLover (Jul 28, 2010)

Hi. My ds from first time ivf is nearly 17 months and I'm now nearly 13 weeks pregnant after a FET. I've been totally exhausted, more so than last time but having a 1year old and the hot weather has added to my tiredness. xx


----------



## Katiebells (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi girls,
Yes I have twin girls who just turned 2 last week, had an FET last April but sadly our wee embryos did not survive the thaw, have just completed a fresh cycle however developed ohss and they froze all, it is really tough and Im finding it much harder physically and emotionally than before and had alot of treatment. Wishing you every success girls and snap reaching for a star xxx


----------



## beckalouise (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi katiebells I remember cycling with you back in nov/dec 2010 (where has the time gone  ). Congrats on your girls my DS is 2 in 2 weeks  .   that your recent cycles haven't worked out, I have 4 frosties and getting very worried about the upcoming thaw now .

Morning all x


----------



## Katiebells (Jan 23, 2010)

Oh wow Beckalouise great to hear from you, that was such a lovely thread and there was quite a few of us blessed with bundles. I must try the thread you were referring to as I kinda feel awkard at times saying I have already got twins yet It hurts so much not having the family I would like. Im from a big family and so is DH. When will your ET be? xxx


----------



## beckalouise (Aug 29, 2010)

Just found out its Thursday  .   for a good thaw now


----------



## Boggler (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi guys , 

I just started dr on Monday . I have a ds who is 11 months from my last Fet and a ds who is nearly 5! Not really looking forward to the meds- I  have immune issues so have to take all sorts. Haven't got retested for anything or tried naturally just getting stuck in. Are u guys all going for set ? Can't decide on 1 or 2. We have 5 blasts  left - not sure of quality because clinic doesn't share this information . 
Best of luck to all on up and coming thaws.


----------



## CatLover (Jul 28, 2010)

Boggler - I too found the decision about choosing the number of blasts very difficult. We said one and then changed our minds to two. Then I panicked at the thought of having twins. Luckily, ( for us) we're only having one. They both took but one came away. Good luck with whatever decision you make. xxx


----------



## BraveGirl (Mar 30, 2010)

me!  my son is 2 and we have 3 frosties from his cycle.  I start down regging on 12 August with transfer sometime round mid september.

Boggler - same here.  Will be on viagra, 800mg progesterone pessaries (4 per day), steroids, intralipids, high dose folic acid, clexane injections, aspirin etc


----------



## Boggler (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi guys, 

Congrats catlover - u must be so excited!!  Bravegirl u will probably be about a week behind me!  I am very relaxed about everything at the moment start sniffing tomorrow so that could change!!! 

The consultant has advised me to copy the last cycle exactly including the number of embers transferred. Two it is then!!  
Best of luck to all

Boggler


----------



## BraveGirl (Mar 30, 2010)

Boggler same for me. Hoping to have 2 to transfer.


----------



## Katiebells (Jan 23, 2010)

I am going to go for the 2 as well if they survive the thaw. I am on Day 8 of a natural fet cycle  I have immune issues so throwing the kitchen sink at it again.... I did try after our twins to conceive naturally given that your supposed to be quiet fertile... Not me....
Hoping that we get our little miracles xxx


----------

